# OSCR 2009: Odd School Class Reunion Columbus OH October 24-5



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

All are welcome, but this yearly GTG (since 2003, under various names) centers on the longitudinal-mount VAG products, namely Dasher, Audi Fox, VW Fox, Quantum, 4K, Coupe. Again, all are welcome.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4417065
A couple of pics from years past:








































































Add your cultural and technological distinctiveness to our own!
If you plan to attend, please go to this thread and announce yourself:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4547198


_Modified by Longitudinal at 1:18 PM 9-5-2009_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: OSCR 2009: Odd School Class Reunion Columbus OH October 24-5 (Longitudinal)*

Any interest here?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm interested!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_I'm interested!









Well, duh.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Well, duh.









You weren't specific! Don't be gettin exclusive on me!








I told you I found the roof rack bars and the cargo cover, right? And they're coming up with me next month.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_I told you I found the roof rack bars and the cargo cover, right? And they're coming up with me next month.

There is certainly interest in those items in this city.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
There is certainly interest in those items in this city.

They're already spoken for. JP was supposed to get them with my car, but I couldn't find them before I brought her up, so I'm making good on it now that I have them.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
They're already spoken for. JP was supposed to get them with my car, but I couldn't find them before I brought her up, so I'm making good on it now that I have them.

Rock'n'Roll. Can't wait to put them in.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

One of the cargo cover rollers is missing, has been since I took possession of the car, but it doesn't have a serious impact on its usability as a cargo cover. And the material is in good shape still.


----------

